# Essex BnB'ers!!!!



## Mummy_Claire

There's loads of us on here :thumbup:

Just saw that there's been a thread started for West Midlands mummies and wondered why we haven't done the same!!!


----------



## funkeebmp

I'd definitely be interested in getting to know some locals! 

I'm Nicky, 30 and live in Braintree. I'm 32 weeks pregnant with a little girl :flower:


----------



## MrsKB 82

Hello!
I'm Kim, 29. I live in Chelmsford.
Nicky - where abouts in Braintree? I used to work at John Bunyan Infants.
xxx

ETA - good idea Claire


----------



## madmae

Hi...I'm Helen and I live in Harwich


----------



## funkeebmp

Ahh I lived in Chelmsford for 10+ years! Where are you?
I'm right by the train station in Braintree, only moved here 4 weeks ago but I like it so far!


----------



## MrsKB 82

funkeebmp said:


> Ahh I lived in Chelmsford for 10+ years! Where are you?
> I'm right by the train station in Braintree, only moved here 4 weeks ago but I like it so far!

We moved from a flat in Great Leighs 4 weeks ago, lol. Now in Chancellor Park in Springfield. Love my new house. We've got stairs and everything!
:happydance:


----------



## Mummy_Claire

I forgot to say...

My name is Claire and I live in Wickford!


----------



## funkeebmp

We're dotted about all over the place! How are all your pregnancies going? I'm LOVING being pregnant, but my poor sister (who's 6 weeks behind me) is having a terrible time - Guess I'm one of the lucky ones eh? :winkwink:


----------



## MrsKB 82

I've been well - no sickness (although massively went off most foods until about 13 weeks) and only a bit of diziness here and there so can't complain. Starting to feel it a bit now, had to invest in a dreamgenii to get me comfy in bed, but otherwise all good.
Nicky - where are you having your baby?
There must be more Essexers than just us!
xxx


----------



## funkeebmp

I was kinda hoping there would be a whole mob of us!

I'm glad you're not strggling too much with your pregnancy, the tiredness has been my only real issue throughout yet now I've gone on Maternity leave this week I'm still up and about at the usual work time :dohh:

I'm actually having the baby wherever I can get to lol! I worked in Harlow so was under the care at Princess Alexandra and they are happy to keep me there if practical - if I'm caught short I'll have to head over to Broomfield. Is that where you'll be now?xx


----------



## hayley2

Hello! I'm a fellow Essexer! Live in South Woodham. I have 2 boys and have num 3 on the way. Got my scan on the 26th, hoping for a little pink bundle..... Xx


----------



## Pudden

Hi all,

Im Rachel and 33 and this is my first, im currently 14 weeks.:happydance:

Im in Chelmsford and will be having baby at Broomfield Hospital.

:baby:


----------



## MrsKB 82

Welcome Hayley & Rachel! More for our little group, yay!
Nicky I am indeed having bubs at Broomfield - what's even more convenient is that my parents live just 5 minutes down the road so no need for stressful times trying to get a parking space. We are up there for our scan tomorrow - I'm 20 weeks today, yippee!!!
Rachel - where abouts are you in Chelmo?
xxx


----------



## Mummy_Claire

There's loads of Essex girls on here I always see them! They just haven't found us yet lol! I'm at Broomfield too even though i'm local to Bas Hospital. I love it at Broomfield, everyone has been great so far so i'm not fussed about the travelling. I probably won't be saying that when I'm in labour lol!


----------



## funkeebmp

Yay! :happydance:

My sister is a fan of the facilities now at Broomfield but both scans she's had have been with less than helpful sonographers which has put her off - which in turn put me off so I'm glad you've said they are great there Claire... balances things out nicely xx


----------



## MrsKB 82

Our Sonographer last time was lovely, really put us at ease and was very good at explaining what everything was. Hopefully we get another good one tomorrow!
My SIL gave birth to her second little boy at Broomfield last October and said it was brilliant - having had her first at St. John's!
xxx


----------



## Linzi_x

hiya! i'm linzi, 20 years old and live in stansted :) i'm just over 26w pregnant with our baby girl :)

my pregnancy is going great! :) although i had terrible morning sickness from 6-14 weeks where i was being sick atleast four times a day :/ not very good! just need to get everything sorted now :') cannot wait!


----------



## Pudden

MrsKB 82 said:


> Welcome Hayley & Rachel! More for our little group, yay!
> Nicky I am indeed having bubs at Broomfield - what's even more convenient is that my parents live just 5 minutes down the road so no need for stressful times trying to get a parking space. We are up there for our scan tomorrow - I'm 20 weeks today, yippee!!!
> Rachel - where abouts are you in Chelmo?
> xxx

Im in Chelmer Village. Anyone else near by?


----------



## Pudden

I went to Broomfield a few weeks ago for my 12 week scan and they were brilliant. I had my downs screening done at the same time, booked my 20 week scan and picked up my Bounty pack. All was great and had no problems with the sonographer.

Has anyone been to the pregnancy evenings at Broomfield?


----------



## miracle35

Hi all, I'm Jane and I live in Buckhurst Hill so a bit far away from you all, but still an Essex girl! My hospital is in Harlow so you should all be familiar with that area?

I'm 34 and this is my first! Due a baby girl on 27th June, I've just turned 29 weeks.

Anyone nearer to Loughton/Epping/Woodford?

xx


----------



## MrsKB 82

Pudden said:


> MrsKB 82 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Hayley & Rachel! More for our little group, yay!
> Nicky I am indeed having bubs at Broomfield - what's even more convenient is that my parents live just 5 minutes down the road so no need for stressful times trying to get a parking space. We are up there for our scan tomorrow - I'm 20 weeks today, yippee!!!
> Rachel - where abouts are you in Chelmo?
> xxx
> 
> Im in Chelmer Village. Anyone else near by?Click to expand...

I'm in Chancellor Park! Small world isn't it?!
We didn't get our Bounty pack last time as they'd run out, so am expecting 2 tomorrow now (I think there's a second one to get?).
We are probably going to go for NCT classes. I was really against it at first, but my brother really rated them. He's a right unsociable git, and he said the friendships they made were almost better than going to the classes themselves. Some of their closest friends now were made at their NCT group. As we are the first of all our friends to have a baby, we thought this was a massive selling point.
xxx


----------



## Pudden

> I'm in Chancellor Park! Small world isn't it?!
> We didn't get our Bounty pack last time as they'd run out, so am expecting 2 tomorrow now (I think there's a second one to get?).
> We are probably going to go for NCT classes. I was really against it at first, but my brother really rated them. He's a right unsociable git, and he said the friendships they made were almost better than going to the classes themselves. Some of their closest friends now were made at their NCT group. As we are the first of all our friends to have a baby, we thought this was a massive selling point.
> xxx

Wow! Just round the corner from me!!:happydance:
Yeh, i got one at 12 week scan, then said there is another to get at 20 week scan, you also get another one from Boots. So i have pack 1 and 2 and i presume you get pack 3 at your 20 week scan.

Yes i want to do NCT classes too, have you booked yours yet? When do you start them - i presume a lot later on?
Im starting aquanatal classes next week in Chelmsford


----------



## MrsKB 82

Pudden said:


> I'm in Chancellor Park! Small world isn't it?!
> We didn't get our Bounty pack last time as they'd run out, so am expecting 2 tomorrow now (I think there's a second one to get?).
> We are probably going to go for NCT classes. I was really against it at first, but my brother really rated them. He's a right unsociable git, and he said the friendships they made were almost better than going to the classes themselves. Some of their closest friends now were made at their NCT group. As we are the first of all our friends to have a baby, we thought this was a massive selling point.
> xxx
> 
> Wow! Just round the corner from me!!:happydance:
> Yeh, i got one at 12 week scan, then said there is another to get at 20 week scan, you also get another one from Boots. So i have pack 1 and 2 and i presume you get pack 3 at your 20 week scan.
> 
> Yes i want to do NCT classes too, have you booked yours yet? When do you start them - i presume a lot later on?
> Im starting aquanatal classes next week in ChelmsfordClick to expand...

Don't know about pack 3 - how did you get the 2nd one?
We have made a provisional booking to start NCT at the Acsension Parish Church, course starts 12th July. If you go onto the NCT website and put your postcode and due date in, it gives you a list of the nearest ones.
It is nearly 200 quid though, for 6 sessions (1 specifically breastfeeding) and a reunion session after the births. That includes a £40 NCT membership which I might ask to exclude. I wasn't going to pay that much but it took me long enough to get Hubby interested, now he's insisting that "baby will only have the best."
:dohh:

xxx

ETA - I'm not sure about aquanatal, I'm not a lover of swimming. Will you let me know what it's like though? I was going to the gym 4 times a week up until 12 weeks and then crashed to a halt so would like to be doing something!


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Linzi_x said:


> hiya! i'm linzi, 20 years old and live in stansted :) i'm just over 26w pregnant with our baby girl :)
> 
> my pregnancy is going great! :) although i had terrible morning sickness from 6-14 weeks where i was being sick atleast four times a day :/ not very good! just need to get everything sorted now :') cannot wait!

Hey :)

So from Stansted do you have to travel for hospital or is there one near you? Just curious lol :)


----------



## MrsKB 82

Linzi - glad your sickness has settled down, I was lucky in that respect.
Got my 20 week scan today, can not wait!!!
xxx


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Awesome! Are you finding out gender?


----------



## MrsKB 82

CLAIREnAARON said:


> Awesome! Are you finding out gender?

Nope. Although lots of other ladies on another forum are just finding out and now I really want to know!!! But we'd agreed not to. Gah! Only 2 hours now.
:happydance:


----------



## Pudden

I got bounty pack 1 from Broomfield at 12 week scan and inside that was a leaflet to pick up next pack from Boots so went and got that the same day, so i already have pack 1 and 2.


----------



## madmae

I got given 2 of the number 2's. That was from colchester general. The bounty lady was there at one clinic and she offered me it..I signed up etc...then a few weeks later was back...asked if I had had one..I said yes but she said oh you can have another and I just signed up again.


----------



## MrsKB 82

Baby Biggs at 20+1, all perfect and still team yellow.
https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa476/KimBiggs/2012-04-13171018.jpg


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Beautiful scan pic hun xx


----------



## Buckles

Hello
Can I join you please... I am 31 and pregnant with our first, and we live in Leigh on sea, so will be going to Southend xx


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Awh I'd love to live in Leigh-On-Sea :)

Course you can join in :) Hi! How are you feeling? 11 weeks was worst time for me lol because I was sick but couldn't tell anyone hehe!


----------



## funkeebmp

Not been on for a few days so hello to those ladies that have popped up since I was last here :flower:

Mrskb that is a GREAT scan pic! 

Gotta say girls, that I couldn't wish the days away any quicker unti I left for maternity leave, even bolted on 3 weeks annual leave to the front of it so I could leave work sooner. You know what? BORED OUT OF MY TINY MIND ALREADY!!! :haha:

Stay as long as you can - keep your sanity!!x


----------



## Jucakey

I'm Julia 28 from north Weald near Epping, 34 weeks arrgh xx


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Jucakey said:


> I'm Julia 28 from north Weald near Epping, 34 weeks arrgh xx

Wowee not long now! Do you know what you're having?

P.s your tickers a week ahead of you lol :flower:


----------



## funkeebmp

Jucakey said:


> I'm Julia 28 from north Weald near Epping, 34 weeks arrgh xx

Hi Julia! Will you be at PAH too?

Is this your 1st bubba?x


----------



## MissR

Hi I'm Rachel, Waltham cross so just on the border of Essex! 
Hope if it's ok if I join! 

34 weeks with my first :) xx


----------



## Bigboobs

Hi fellow Eessex chums! 
I am Sarah from Little Thurrock I am in very early stages (about 7 weeks I think) My designated Hospital is going to be Basildon, abit worried about that I must say.
I am only experiencing Cramps, breathlessness and feeling ravenous all the time. Not had nausea or extream fatigue.....yet!! Waiting for it though! xx


----------



## jjbuttons

hello fellow essex gals!

i live in southend and am expecting my 1st, team pink  

x


----------



## dumbo1976

Hi Im Jenny... 35... baby boy number 3!!!!
Boys are 10 today and 21 months!!
Also have 22 yr old step son and 9 week old grandson!!

Live in Romford and under Queens as classed as high risk

x


----------



## MrsKB 82

Wow - I missed a fair bit over the last few days!
Hello to all the new ladies, I will try and keep up with names, promise.
Went back to school yesterday after the Easter hols and got to tell my class - they all cheered and are now vying to have my baby named after them.
Apart from one small boy who thinks Rex is a better name choice! 
Not one of them has entertained the fact I might be having a girl.
So where is everyone up to in their preparations? We have bought absolutely nothing so far except a couple of cute baby-gros!
xxx


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Lol awh that's lovely :)

Haha I kind of think Rex is a cool name too :blush: If it wasn't a dogs name i'd like it anyway haha!


As for preparations...All we have so far is a little dragon teddy good luck charm that I bought at chinese new year.. I must have been about 8 weeks pregnant, a newborn t-shirt from our holiday that says "I love tenerife" lol, and on Sunday I bought this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Baby-Aspen-Monkey-Snuggle-Sack/dp/B005FSR3MK because one of the many nicknames we call my bump is Monkey lol!

Proper shopping will probably start this Friday and Saturday because I have time off work :)


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Bigboobs said:


> Hi fellow Eessex chums!
> I am Sarah from Little Thurrock I am in very early stages (about 7 weeks I think) My designated Hospital is going to be Basildon, abit worried about that I must say.
> I am only experiencing Cramps, breathlessness and feeling ravenous all the time. Not had nausea or extream fatigue.....yet!! Waiting for it though! xx


Hey Bigboobs lol! What a name :haha:

Everybody i've spoken to about me self-referring myself to Broomfield has told me that they honestly had no problems giving birth at Basildon and they have nothing to complain about. Apparently the male midwife there is wonderful so you should seek him out if you're not too fussed about having female staff only. The only reason I cannot go to Basildon is

Spoiler
because I am a private carer for a girl who's birth went horrifically wrong at Basildon and the staff lied to her and pretended everything was fine:nope:. HOWEVER this was in 1992 so 20 years ago!!! It's more to do with the fact that we all avoid Basildon at all costs to make a point that her family can never forgive Bas Hosp for what they did. The first thing my girlie's mum said to me when I told her I was pregnant was "go to Broomfield" lol!
 Basildon's maternity unit actually have better ratings then Broomfield on a website that I looked at the other day, so don't worry :) 


P.S. Info censored as it could be a little upsetting to us slightly hormonal ladies but it's honestly nothing too bad and it happened a very long time ago!


----------



## disneyleanne

Hi I'm Leanne and I'm from Basildon. Only been here 18 months, we moved from Romford.
I am 23 weeks with my third little boy which I am delighted about!:happydance::happydance:
My local hospital is Basildon but I am having a home water birth.:thumbup: I am a doula and volunteer pregnancy pal and birth buddy for vulnerable mums-to-be.:flower:


----------



## Bigboobs

Thanks CLAIREnAARON SO much for your reply! I think most hospitals have mixed reviews don't they, it is all personal experiences. I am nervous all round really as I have never been to hospital for anything regarding myself (touch wood!) its all so new to me!

RE my name Bigboobs, I am most certainly living up to it, I think some Bras are going to be the first things I will have to buy. Being as I was a 34FF pre preg, they are getting pretty large and sore and my bras are hurting already on my stomach!!

Leanne how do you get into being a Doula or a Pregnancy Pal? That sounds amazing!

And on a final note, I am rubbish with the 'quoting' and the signature at the bottom with my dates and a picture! I need a picture!

Hope you are all doing well though xx

PS I have GP appointment tonight and I am walking around, getting myself too and from work with a wee sample in my bag today as they wanted a morning wee! I feel gross!


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Bigboobs said:


> Thanks CLAIREnAARON SO much for your reply! I think most hospitals have mixed reviews don't they, it is all personal experiences. I am nervous all round really as I have never been to hospital for anything regarding myself (touch wood!) its all so new to me!
> 
> RE my name Bigboobs, I am most certainly living up to it, I think some Bras are going to be the first things I will have to buy. Being as I was a 34FF pre preg, they are getting pretty large and sore and my bras are hurting already on my stomach!!
> 
> Leanne how do you get into being a Doula or a Pregnancy Pal? That sounds amazing!
> 
> And on a final note, I am rubbish with the 'quoting' and the signature at the bottom with my dates and a picture! I need a picture!
> 
> Hope you are all doing well though xx
> 
> PS I have GP appointment tonight and I am walking around, getting myself too and from work with a wee sample in my bag today as they wanted a morning wee! I feel gross!


:holly: Ouchie!!! Luckily i've only gone from a B to a C! They still get sore though :-/

If you go into user CP down the side of the page it will say "edit signiture"

Timelines like mine can be found on external sites- the website they come from is usually advertised on the corner of the timeline e.g. mine is Lilypie but most people use thebump.com.

Photos can be uploaded using websites like photobucket and then you copy the link!

I'm not much help sorry lol but I hope I helped a little bit


----------



## devon_91x

I'm Devon, 20, 24+2 with my first LG.

I live in Thundersley which is inbetween benfleet and rayleigh xx


----------



## MrsKB 82

Wow, there's quite a few of you in the Bas region! I've never been there, but one of my colleagues was recently admitted to hospital there for a very severe virus and said her treatment was appallling - but her husband had a hip op there on a different ward and his care was wonderful! It's so hit and miss I think you have to do what feels right for you. 
Anyway, we're lined up to attend a Mothercare baby event next Thursday and hoping to decide on pram/travel system then as the MIL is buying!
What pushchairs have you got/are getting?
xxx


----------



## disneyleanne

I had to do a course to become a mentored Doula, then I am "assessed" by my mentor through my first 4 or more births.:thumbup: The volunteering I do is for an organisation called Parents 1st. I have had extensive training for this so far and have been able to support 2 mums during their pregnancies so far. At the end of my training I will have a City and Guilds qualification equivalent to an NVQ 3. It's extremely rewarding and I enjoy helping mums who, for whatever reasons in their life, are in need of extra help.:hugs:

Right onto prams then!! :happydance: I was at Lakeside today and it's a bloody minefield! I liked the Oyster, Quinny and Silver Cross Surf. But I think I might go with the Graco Symbio B as it was my fave.:thumbup:


----------



## Buckles

Hello ladies, 
I'm 12 weeks today, so happy birthday to my bump and I have my first scan on Friday afternoon at Southend hospital. Really excited and very nervous at the same time as this is my first and it took us two years to get here! 

Other than feeling really tired, I've been feeling fine, had a few weeks of nausea but it wasn't really bad. I just seem to be craving junk food!!! 

I'm also going to a mothercare evening next week, we are going to the one at lakeside next Thursday. Had a look at a few prams and really like silver cross surf, but want to see the mamas and papas solar and iCandy peach. We haven't bought anything yet, but am going to nip out and buy something on Friday afternoon. 

Ahhh after our scan on Friday we are going to see or grandparents (as they are the only family members who don't know) to tell them they are going to be great grandparents!!! Very excited 

Xxx


----------



## sue&bump

Hi I'm Sue and I live in Heybridge (near Maldon) I'm 27 weeks and will be giving birth to baby number 2 in Broomfield. Looking forward to brand new facilities as had DD at St Johns in May 2010 (not long before it closed). I too have not had the best experience with one of the sonographers up there, but the majority of them are lovely.


----------



## Bigboobs

disneyleanne said:


> I had to do a course to become a mentored Doula, then I am "assessed" by my mentor through my first 4 or more births.:thumbup: The volunteering I do is for an organisation called Parents 1st. I have had extensive training for this so far and have been able to support 2 mums during their pregnancies so far. At the end of my training I will have a City and Guilds qualification equivalent to an NVQ 3. It's extremely rewarding and I enjoy helping mums who, for whatever reasons in their life, are in need of extra help.:hugs:
> 
> That sounds really amazing. Definately something I would be interested in doing. I work in London i an office, Its been making me upset and Ill the past few months so after baby, I think I may take a carreer change.
> 
> Right onto prams then!! :happydance: I was at Lakeside today and it's a bloody minefield! I liked the Oyster, Quinny and Silver Cross Surf. But I think I might go with the Graco Symbio B as it was my fave.:thumbup:

My Parents are buying my Push Chair, a 3 in 1 contraption off ebay VERY reasonably priced too, about £350 and it comes in 34 colours!!

I went to see my GP last night for my first 'I'M PG' appointment and she wants to send me for an early scan because she cvouldnt work out my dates! Hurrah!! :happydance:


----------



## Jucakey

Yes 3 weeks to go, having the baby at pah, had my tour last week  I'm team yellow and I can't wait to find out the sex when it's born 

Yes tickers wrong but couldn't be bothered to change lol

How's everyone feeling, Ive been suffering with terrible spd, doc said to phone mw to get crutches she told me to come down to possibly be induced yikes lol no thanks is rather suffer the pain soooo not ready for baby yet, furniture being delivered Tomo.

Rachel - I'm originally from Waltham abbey, was at the cross with my nan last week, worked in slades from 13 till 18 lol I loved that shop
Xx


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Hi everyone who intro'd themselves! :hi:



MrsKB 82 said:


> Wow, there's quite a few of you in the Bas region! I've never been there, but one of my colleagues was recently admitted to hospital there for a very severe virus and said her treatment was appallling - but her husband had a hip op there on a different ward and his care was wonderful! It's so hit and miss I think you have to do what feels right for you.
> Anyway, we're lined up to attend a Mothercare baby event next Thursday and hoping to decide on pram/travel system then as the MIL is buying!
> What pushchairs have you got/are getting?
> xxx


Where is this event!!!! I'm off work next Thursday and OH is very very fussy about prams!


----------



## MrsKB 82

CLAIREnAARON said:


> Hi everyone who intro'd themselves! :hi:
> 
> 
> 
> MrsKB 82 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, there's quite a few of you in the Bas region! I've never been there, but one of my colleagues was recently admitted to hospital there for a very severe virus and said her treatment was appallling - but her husband had a hip op there on a different ward and his care was wonderful! It's so hit and miss I think you have to do what feels right for you.
> Anyway, we're lined up to attend a Mothercare baby event next Thursday and hoping to decide on pram/travel system then as the MIL is buying!
> What pushchairs have you got/are getting?
> xxx
> 
> 
> Where is this event!!!! I'm off work next Thursday and OH is very very fussy about prams!Click to expand...

It's actually at Mothercare in the evening, think it's a 6:30 start. You have to go in/ring up and get a ticket though, they're limiting it to 50 couples.
xxx


----------



## Mummy_Claire

All mothercares? x


----------



## MissR

Jucakey said:


> Yes 3 weeks to go, having the baby at pah, had my tour last week  I'm team yellow and I can't wait to find out the sex when it's born
> 
> Yes tickers wrong but couldn't be bothered to change lol
> 
> How's everyone feeling, Ive been suffering with terrible spd, doc said to phone mw to get crutches she told me to come down to possibly be induced yikes lol no thanks is rather suffer the pain soooo not ready for baby yet, furniture being delivered Tomo.
> 
> Rachel - I'm originally from Waltham abbey, was at the cross with my nan last week, worked in slades from 13 till 18 lol I loved that shop
> Xx

Think your the only other person on here who's lived in Waltham abbey! Ohhh did you go for a shopping spree? I'm also having my baby pah.... How was your tour? Did you ring them up to book? I forgot to ask my midwife about it today! :dohh: Xx


----------



## disneyleanne

Woo Hoo! We got our pram today. Went with the Graco Symbio B as I just loved it.:happydance:


----------



## chell5544

Hey I'm Michelle from Southend 27 weeks preg wiv my second little girl


----------



## CharlieKeys

hiii! I'm from South Woodham Ferrers! This is baby 3 - have two little boys already :)


----------



## Mummy_Claire

CharlieKeys said:


> hiii! I'm from South Woodham Ferrers! This is baby 3 - have two little boys already :)

You're very similar to my Auntie! She's a few weeks ahead of you with baby number 3; her second child is 6 months and her eldest turned 2 the other day. From what I remember the birth weights were very similar too but she has a girl and a boy instead of 2 boys :)

Shame she's not on BnB otherwise I would have introduced you lol:(


----------



## CharlieKeys

how freaky! Is she worried about how she's going to cope with 3 under 3?


----------



## MrsKB 82

Hello to the new ladies! I am still trying to keep up with you all and your names, so forgive me if I make some mistakes.
Claire - I think it is all Mothercares doing this evening thing, which one is your nearest?
My bump has popped out properly now. Have abandoned difficult pram decision and now agonising over what to do with the nursery - husband being useless and uninterested!
Grrrrr.


----------



## Mummy_Claire

CharlieKeys said:


> how freaky! Is she worried about how she's going to cope with 3 under 3?

 If she is then she hasn't shown any signs of it! I think it was the plan. That way her work keep having to pay her maternity leave but she actually hasn't been back since she was 8 months preg with her 1st! When her 2nd was born, her husbands cousin came to live with them from Italy to be a nanny....slave labour lol! I hated the woman but she does seem quite handy and i'm sure she'll come back again this time lol.



MrsKB 82 said:


> Hello to the new ladies! I am still trying to keep up with you all and your names, so forgive me if I make some mistakes.
> Claire - I think it is all Mothercares doing this evening thing, which one is your nearest?
> My bump has popped out properly now. Have abandoned difficult pram decision and now agonising over what to do with the nursery - husband being useless and uninterested!
> Grrrrr.

Basildon is my nearest. I'll have to look into that :)

Prams are difficult lol though Aaron has actually FINALLY seen one he likes. It's a brand i've never heard of called Jané and it's from Tesco. It doesn't come with carseat and obviously I know nothing of the make so i'll have to look into it! As for the nursery, we know what we're doing but we need to clear the room and find space for all the things in it before we do anything lol! Currently it's a study so has large desk, 2 computers, 3 sets of drawers, 1 large bookshelf, our lizard's tank, our snake's tank, our praying mantis' tank and our tarantula's tank LOL! I have no idea where we're going to put everything!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## MrsKB 82

Oooh, what are you doing with your nursery?! I've looked at about 20 different ideas today, picked one, then done a complete U-turn and am back to square one!
xxx


----------



## Mummy_Claire

MrsKB 82 said:


> Oooh, what are you doing with your nursery?! I've looked at about 20 different ideas today, picked one, then done a complete U-turn and am back to square one!
> xxx

Jungle theme for obvious reasons :thumbup:

Lol ikwym I really wanted a nursery rhyme themed nursery, had the whole thing planned in my head, but everyone else thought it would be a shame not to do jungle lol! In the end I agreed with them and changed the theme to jungle lol!


----------



## MrsKB 82

See I liked the jungle idea, but thought it was possibly tooooo boyish and then would want to change it if we had a girl.
Am now thinking something like Olive & Henri from Babies r Us, or even just getting totally neutral and plain bedding etc and then ordering wall stickers a bit later once baby is here - there are so many lovely ones to choose from it would be easier when we know if we've got a little guy or a girl!
xxx


----------



## Mummy_Claire

I think we'd be doing jungle even if we were team pink but i'd probably make it a little more girly lol! I agree the stickers are gorgeous and recently me and my mum were looking at the murals you can buy and stick on the wall- they're pretty amazing too!

I'm not sure i'd be this excited about having a themed nursery if it wasn't for my mum being an artist! I can't not take advantage of that lol!:happydance:


----------



## Buckles

Hi girls 
How are we today?? I've got a stinking cold and am officially a snot monster and can't take anything for it. Aarrrrrgggghhhhhh 
I'm at home today so I'll be googling lots of baby stuff!!! :) 
Also, have any of you bought any nice maternity clothes? I have a wedding to go to in a few weeks and can't find anything to wear xxxx


----------



## cjh

CharlieKeys said:


> hiii! I'm from South Woodham Ferrers! This is baby 3 - have two little boys already :)

Hi Charliekeys,

I remember you from October 2010 babies! Are you back in SWF?? 

If I remember you had just moved from there.

Karenx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yep you remember right :haha: We moved from SWF to Watford and have now moved back! :) Where abouts are you from? :)

p.s. You have a very good memory!!!!


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Buckles said:


> Hi girls
> How are we today?? I've got a stinking cold and am officially a snot monster and can't take anything for it. Aarrrrrgggghhhhhh
> I'm at home today so I'll be googling lots of baby stuff!!! :)
> Also, have any of you bought any nice maternity clothes? I have a wedding to go to in a few weeks and can't find anything to wear xxxx

Buckles TAKE ADVANTAGE OF YOUR FREE PERSCRIPTIONS lol! I also have a stinking cold/cough and i'm banned from work (possibly without pay!) until it is completely out of my system. I went to the doctor and explained that I know it's just a viral thing going round but I really need to get better so I can earn money lol! She gave me amoxicillin :thumbup:. If your not too keen on getting perscribed drugs (you might be too early on anyway) then my ex science teacher told me that although people worry about taking paracetamol- it's actually fine because the molecules can't break down small enough to pass into the placenta. You can also take piriton allergy syrup to ease the sniffles! But as I said....we get free treatment so make the most of it lol!



On another note- I think we've found our pram :cloud9:

Went to Westfields yesterday and we popped into Mummas and Papa's. The guy who works upstairs is excellent and told us the pro's and con's of all the prams we were interested in. He asked us what sort of thing we were looking for and he recommended the Sola 2 in 1. We would have never considered it before because it has solid wheels but he explained how the suspension worked to Aaron and he seemed impressed and I had a push around and loved it! 

How crazy is this though... i'm selling my car. It's been off road for 6 months now because I never got round to taking my test lol! I used to work 40hrs a week plus unpaid overtime and we've only just moved in with my parents so before that we paid rent/food ect; I never had the time or money to learn to drive! I'm selling my car for a measly £550 to a friend of a friend...my pram (with all accessories) is going to cost more then my car!!!:dohh:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Always the way! And then when you come to selling the pram you'll not get a lot for it either! :(


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Lol crazy crazy money!

We could save money by not buying the moses basket attachment but the moses basket is safe to sleep in and that could come in handy lol! I need to do my research...


----------



## disneyleanne

Well we have our crib sorted now and have just bought the Moses basket for downstairs.:happydance: I love shopping for our little man.
My inlaws also offered to buy the cotbed that we want too so we are ordering this one on Monday.:happydance:
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/browse/babies/olive-henri-nursery-deal-for-gbp259-99


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Links broken hun but I can see that it was meant to be Olive Henri and Olive Henri is cute!!!

Gosh I really need to start figuring out cots/cribs/moses baskets ect lol!



Yesterday my dad technically brought me a breast pump lmao!:haha: Me and OH went with him to tescos and Avant breast pumps are half price so I threw it in the trolley lol! He wouldn't accept any money for it so....thanks dad :blush: lol


----------



## MrsKB 82

CLAIREnAARON said:


> Links broken hun but I can see that it was meant to be Olive Henri and Olive Henri is cute!!!
> 
> Gosh I really need to start figuring out cots/cribs/moses baskets ect lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday my dad technically brought me a breast pump lmao!:haha: Me and OH went with him to tescos and Avant breast pumps are half price so I threw it in the trolley lol! He wouldn't accept any money for it so....thanks dad :blush: lol

This just made me laugh out loud! 
I've tried to catch up on everything but failed miserably. Have been for a blood test to check for parvovirus (slapped cheek) as we've had quite an outbreak at school! Will hopefully show I've already had it and therefore don't have to worry about getting poorly. 
Have also managed to order our pushchair, carrycot and car seat and have saved around £100 using the Price Match at Mothercare so feeling rather pleased. 
We are hoping to paint the nursery at the weekend - anyone else have any nice plans?
xxx


----------



## Mummy_Claire

I'm off to a christening this weekend...not sure what to wear lol! Only dress suitable was the one I wore to my birthday and this is the first time my family has seen me since then so I will feel silly wearing the same thing lol!


----------



## TaraMum

Hellooooo ladies! I'm Tara and I'm 6 weeks pregnant (also have a 14 year old!) I live near Witham. Has anyone had any experience of St Michael's birthing centre and the midwives there? Got my booking in appointment there the week after next.


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Bumping because i'm introducing Hennerrz to this thread! She's moving to Colchester from Plymouth in Aug and I thought she might be able to find some locals on this thread :) 


How is everyone anyway? I've been decorating the nursery today! So far everything is just green lol! Walls are green, ceilings green, floor is green but that's because of accidental paint spillage lol!


----------



## Hennerrz

Hey ladies  thought id say hi, im 22 and 21+3, im nt officially an essex girl just yet tho.
Im currently in plymouth (born n bred) but il be moving to Colchester in late august. 

I know it in its basics, i know my way around town n town to the train station but not much more than that so im a bit apprehensive :wacko:

Hope your all doin well


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hiii :) Colchester is easy once you get to know where things are :) You'll be fine! Why are you moving all the way from Plymouth if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Hennerrz

heya, yea ive got to know colchester reasonably well the last few times ive gone up there since january bt once i move up there i wont have my bf to show me round all the time lol.
basically... well.. heres our story lol

me and my bf have known each other approx 7 years now, after roughly a year or so we got into a long distance relationship, hes born n bred colly and im born n bred plymouthian. we stayed together a year n half b4 breaking up cos the distance was too hard and both of us were suffering with depression, stress etc.. plus we were both kinda immature still... he was 18 and i was 16 when we met.
weve stayed really close friends ever since, confiding in each other the highs and lows of our relationships, family dramas including life and death situations where i was the only person he ever felt he cud truly talk to.

well basically last september we started talking daily rather than every few weeks.. and he told me that he still loved me and that i was the only girl he could ever see himself having a life with... all very disney-esque lol
in 3 days i was on a train to go and stay with him for a bit, one thing led to another and we made a deal tht we would only be together if he moved to plymouth in the next few months as i was at college.

then in january... i fell pregnant... i say fell... after a possible pregnancy "scare" we both said how disappointed we were that it was a false alarm.. so we allowed it to hppen and boom first time i saw him after comin off the pill it did and here we are.

after months of nagging his work, visiting all the stores in the company he works for in and around plymouth, and after i decided to leave colege... i decided that it would be easier, less stressfull and wiser in a moneytary sense that i move to colchester. Thing is, once i get there the only people i will know are his family, who love me, naturally lol so thats not a negative.. but im leaving behind the few really close friends i have and all my family... so its a tad scary :shrug:

but there we go lol some people have called it a fairytale relationship... i cdall it a whirlwind lol but im so glad its happening :) xx


if you managed to read through all of that i tip my hat to you :p


----------



## Mummy_Claire

:serenade:


Awhhh lol! Fairytale whirlwind indeed lol!


I'd be shocked if I got pregnant first time lol! Saying that...my pregnancy was unplanned lol!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I got pregnant with Stephen the first time off the pill too.... then got pregnant with Henry the first time we had sex post partum lol. This baby was the second cycle off the pill but we decided that we didn't wanna ntnp anymore but it was too late :haha:

aww no that is def a fairytale romance :) Meant to be together! And now you're having a beautiful little girl!!


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Lol well i'm only 21 and was already under the care of Basildon Hospitals fertility doctors so we could plan ahead for the future- that basically explains my levels of fertility lol! Didn't expect the "future" to be so soon! I had been off the pill for two years though!


----------



## Hennerrz

haha i really was suprised it happened first time... after reading up on the chances of getting pregnant... its actually like a 10-15% chance ul get pregnant even if uve planned everything... like the egg only survives for 24hours so ive youve miss calculated ur ovulation date or anything and u miss that window even by an hour.. thats it for another month.. IF your regular lol 

so i was kinda like.. well... we shall see what happens but dont get ur hopes up.. itll probably be months before anything.. OH no.. yup im pregnant! i reckon my ovaries were just ready to pounce at any moment!! :rofl:


----------



## chetnaz

Hello. I'm from Dagenham, Essex. I have three boys (5 year old and 22 month old twins) and I'm pregnant with a girl. Anyone else here from Dagenham?


----------



## MrsKB 82

Hello all, and welcome to the new ladies!
So sorry I have been AWOL for some weeks now - had a hectic few weeks at work and have been run ragged so not had much time for anything else.
Anyway, not much to update on. Everything was well at the last midwife appointment and we've since decorated the nursery (also green). The furniture is due to arrive tomorrow so we are very excited! 
Here's the nursery:
https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa476/KimBiggs/2012-05-08200411.jpg

A few baby bits waiting for a wardrobe:
https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa476/KimBiggs/2012-05-27173450.jpg

Me and my bump @ 26+1:
https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa476/KimBiggs/2012-05-25174836.jpg

Hope you are all well. 
Any exciting developments?!
xxx


----------



## Mummy_Claire

OH MY GOD your room looks EXACTLY the same as ours! Houses must be built by same company (Wilcon Homes by any chance?!) 

Windows the same, radiators the same, even the view is the same! I'll take a picture tomorow when it's sunny because we have no light in there atm!


----------



## Mummy_Claire

https://i903.photobucket.com/albums/ac240/aaronandclaire/IMG_01131.jpg

Ok not a good pic, this was with flash on too!

Looks quite different with paint but our window and radiator and skirting used to be white too! The view out of your window looks similar to mine too but you can't see that in my pic lol!


----------



## MrsKB 82

That's uncanny Claire! Don't know who built ours to be honest but they must be the same company! 
Love your avatar pic - you're looking great. How have you been?
xxx


----------



## mummyb1

Hi everyone hope you don't mind me posting but my name is Ashlie I am 18 from Romford and 26 weeks pregnant with my little girl Laila :) 

Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Awh thank you, i'm not pulling the best of faces in that pic because it was sunny lol! I've been great thanks! Finding it hard to adjust to being so big but feeling very well :) Works had some financial troubles and my hours have dwindled to nearly nothing so not entitled to SMP :( so with a bit of luck I'll be going on MA which may mean that I go on leave in 2 weeks :O!!!

Spoke to the girl I look afters mum today and she said that when I come back to work I should bring baby with me lol! :thumbup: Interesting idea :shrug: I'll definitely try it I think because I get to go farms, kiddy shows, sensory rooms, play places ect when I'm with her and that's not a bad life for a littlun lol! So not so bad after all...just wonder if it will work!

How are you doing? Hows the furniture looking? Loving your bump pic by the way!!!


----------



## Mummy_Claire

mummyb1 said:


> Hi everyone hope you don't mind me posting but my name is Ashlie I am 18 from Romford and 26 weeks pregnant with my little girl Laila :)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well x

Course we don't mind you posting!!! Lovely name you've picked! How's your pregnancy going? Only one week til you move over to 3rd tri!:happydance:


----------



## mummyb1

CLAIREnAARON said:


> mummyb1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone hope you don't mind me posting but my name is Ashlie I am 18 from Romford and 26 weeks pregnant with my little girl Laila :)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well x
> 
> Course we don't mind you posting!!! Lovely name you've picked! How's your pregnancy going? Only one week til you move over to 3rd tri!:happydance:Click to expand...

Aww thank you I love the name you have picked for your little man to it's very cute and unique :) my pregnancy is going really well thank you apart from the odd aches and pains and weeing 1000 times a day I can't complain haha it's been lovely so far, how is yours going? I agree with pp your looking very healthy and glowing in your pic. I know I can't believe how quickly it's gone! how are you feeling now your in 3rd tri everyone I speak to says it really flys from then x


----------



## Mummy_Claire

I can't really talk as I only entered 3rd tri today! 2bh feeling a little lost in the 3rd tri board as I feel like a newbie again lol! I made a post introducing myself and nobody posted back :nope:!!! Everyone's too busy popping out their babies!


I'm glad your pregnancy is going well and quickly! I feel like mine is going very slow lol! Will probably go even slower when I go on mat leave!


----------



## mummyb1

CLAIREnAARON said:


> I can't really talk as I only entered 3rd tri today! 2bh feeling a little lost in the 3rd tri board as I feel like a newbie again lol! I made a post introducing myself and nobody posted back :nope:!!! Everyone's too busy popping out their babies!
> 
> 
> I'm glad your pregnancy is going well and quickly! I feel like mine is going very slow lol! Will probably go even slower when I go on mat leave!

Sorry I only just saw that baby brain going on this evening :dohh: haha congratulations on 3rd tri! Oh no really? I must say that I have been sneaking over there to have a look and I did feel a bit out of place as most of the threads I saw were "this is it" and "today is the day" and I am still way off that so I don't really know where I will fit in either.

I know what you mean somedays I think it's going fast other days I really feel like I have been pregnany for years and I just want her here already, when are you off on mat leave? I have been wondering when to go on mine as I know I will get soo bored at home but I want some time before baby comes so I am still unsure when I will be going on mine


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Lol well, stuck in a complicated situation with work really so i'm not sure! I look after a girl with cerebral palsy and brain damage in her own home and so a seperate company deals with my pay. They had told me that their standard procedure would be to go on leave 6 weeks before baby and I agreed to that. However the other week the bank account of the girl (the one she pays us out of) went overdrawn and the company that deals with my pay only let them know when it was too late and we nearly didn't get paid at all!

Money has never been an issue before so nobody was expecting it!

So her parents only option is to basically cut right down on the carers for the next 2 months until the account is back to a safe amount! My hours have dwindled so low that I will no longer qualify for SMP! I signed up for JSA on Monday but i'm only on it for 2 weeks and then i'm exempt lol! I'm entitled to maternity allowance after them 2 weeks but not sure if the paperwork will go through on time. If it does then I'll be finishing work as soon as I get maternity pay :cry: I'll miss it so much but it will allow others to get more hours as we're all struggling!


So... I could be on mat leave in 2 weeks! It's crazy! I don't know what I will do with myself lol!


----------



## MrsKB 82

The nursery furniture has only just arrived and the changing unit isn't here so a bit cross, but at least have the long weekend to put it up.
Welcome Ashlie - you took your time finding us!
I will be 3rd Tri tomorrow I guess and as you say, it seems a bit odd! I'm so NOT organised in terms of having anything else for the baby, haven't decided whether to BF or FF, can't even pick a name so I just want the next 3 months to go nice and slow. I don't finish work until 20th July (last day of term) so got ages but I know it will fly by once we've got half term out of the way.
Ashlie - will you be going into Queen's?
xxx


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Oh no :( Hopefully it will arrive soon!

I chose the Mamas and Papas Vico set as it was £599 down to £399 and then you could get an extra £100 quid off with a voucher code! Parents gift to us is the furniture so was all set to buy it on the last day of the offer and then my dad said screw it, your not buying it because it's the one you want, you're buying it because it's cheap! 

So I'm still looking :( Lol!


----------



## MrsKB 82

Lol! I liked Rialto from Mamas & Papas and was about to order it last weekend until we realised it wouldn't all fit in our bedroom! Sounds daft but have you checked yours for size? We were going for a cot bed and that wouldn't fit with a wardrobe and changing unit. It's the only reason we've gone for the Mothercare one. 
xxx


----------



## Mummy_Claire

We've measured the room but haven't measured any furniture yet! I better keep this in mind as it is a small room!

I really want dark furniture but it's soo expensive! Going to have to keep my eyes open for a bargain!


----------



## MrsKB 82

CLAIREnAARON said:


> We've measured the room but haven't measured any furniture yet! I better keep this in mind as it is a small room!
> 
> I really want dark furniture but it's soo expensive! Going to have to keep my eyes open for a bargain!

Same here - measured the room, did a quick "that ought to fit" sum, but didn't realise it wouldn't fit until I (actually) marked out on the floor using masking tape where I _thought _the furniture would stand, only to find it wouldn't fit AT ALL!!!
Was really disappointed. Have you checked out Kiddicare and Babies r Us?
xxx


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Haven't been babys r us in a while I should check them out! And you know what, i've never heard of Kiddicare! I'll look them up lol!

We have a mamas and papas discount factory shop near us so I need to go there too!


----------



## allyk

hello ladies, just thought i'd say hi, I'm Ally, 33 and live in Ongar (inbetween Harlow & chelmsford)

Hope your all having good pregnancies so far. Finding this one bt exhausting with running round after toddler as well!! 

Just reading your posts about furniture, i bought cotbed from company called Kiddisave, Kiddicare as great but pricey for their furniture. There are some great baby compaies out there, i found previously that if i went to a smaller retailer they would offer better deals than babies r us and kiddicare. Just a thought for you

Any idea what pushchairs your getting yet? That was some serious research that when into that one last time and some serious research going on to find the 'right' double!!


----------



## mummyb1

CLAIREnAARON said:


> Lol well, stuck in a complicated situation with work really so i'm not sure! I look after a girl with cerebral palsy and brain damage in her own home and so a seperate company deals with my pay. They had told me that their standard procedure would be to go on leave 6 weeks before baby and I agreed to that. However the other week the bank account of the girl (the one she pays us out of) went overdrawn and the company that deals with my pay only let them know when it was too late and we nearly didn't get paid at all!
> 
> Money has never been an issue before so nobody was expecting it!
> 
> So her parents only option is to basically cut right down on the carers for the next 2 months until the account is back to a safe amount! My hours have dwindled so low that I will no longer qualify for SMP! I signed up for JSA on Monday but i'm only on it for 2 weeks and then i'm exempt lol! I'm entitled to maternity allowance after them 2 weeks but not sure if the paperwork will go through on time. If it does then I'll be finishing work as soon as I get maternity pay :cry: I'll miss it so much but it will allow others to get more hours as we're all struggling!
> 
> 
> So... I could be on mat leave in 2 weeks! It's crazy! I don't know what I will do with myself lol!


Oh really that's a great job you do though I admire people who look after others my mum has a full time carer and she's brilliant, what a palava your having though!

I really hope your paperwork gets done in time but yeah that's right I can't believe that the one time that you need things to go smoothly and it's all going a bit hectic for you, I really hope things get sorted soon for you x


----------



## mummyb1

MrsKB 82 said:


> The nursery furniture has only just arrived and the changing unit isn't here so a bit cross, but at least have the long weekend to put it up.
> Welcome Ashlie - you took your time finding us!
> I will be 3rd Tri tomorrow I guess and as you say, it seems a bit odd! I'm so NOT organised in terms of having anything else for the baby, haven't decided whether to BF or FF, can't even pick a name so I just want the next 3 months to go nice and slow. I don't finish work until 20th July (last day of term) so got ages but I know it will fly by once we've got half term out of the way.
> Ashlie - will you be going into Queen's?
> xxx

Hello Mrs KB :) I know tell me about it! I didn't even know this thread exsisted so when I found it I was sooo happy even though it did take me a while haha!
It does seem very odd doesn't it I feel a bit lost with it all if i'm honest, oh your not alone I haven't decided on BF,FF or expressing yet either I just can't decide what would be best as I am not sure how long I will be off on mat leave so I think I need to pull my finger out and get that sorted soon really.
I think that I have ages left but as you say I know it will soon come around soon enough, 20th July sounds far but it's only around the corner :)
No I won't be going to Queens I will be at King Georges I don't really know why as I thought that Queens would have been the better option but my midwife has put me down for King Georges but I am having all scans tests ect at Queens xx


----------



## Mummy_Claire

allyk said:


> hello ladies, just thought i'd say hi, I'm Ally, 33 and live in Ongar (inbetween Harlow & chelmsford)
> 
> Hope your all having good pregnancies so far. Finding this one bt exhausting with running round after toddler as well!!
> 
> Just reading your posts about furniture, i bought cotbed from company called Kiddisave, Kiddicare as great but pricey for their furniture. There are some great baby compaies out there, i found previously that if i went to a smaller retailer they would offer better deals than babies r us and kiddicare. Just a thought for you
> 
> Any idea what pushchairs your getting yet? That was some serious research that when into that one last time and some serious research going on to find the 'right' double!!

Hi Ally! Welcome in :) I will check out Kiddisave as I found the Kiddicare website confusing and as you said, quite a lot is expensive! 

Lol poor you having to run around after a toddler with a big bump :) If I do decide to have more children then I think I may wait til he's in school so I can avoid that lol (she says...I know most people change their minds lol!)  My auntie has a 2 year old, 8 month old and one on the way and I don't know how she does it lol!

My other half is really fussy about prams (he has another child from a previous relationship and did a lot of research back then into the suspension of the wheels on prams lol) and after a long search we have come across a Polish company called Baby Merc that sell on eBay. Their prams are way under our budget which is nice and 99% of the reviews are excellent so we're going to take a chance with that :) Was going to get the Mamas and Papas Sola 2 in 1 but the price adds up when you buy all the stuff with it and with this pram you get all the bits and bobs with it! :happydance:



mummyb1 said:


> Oh really that's a great job you do though I admire people who look after others my mum has a full time carer and she's brilliant, what a palava your having though!
> 
> I really hope your paperwork gets done in time but yeah that's right I can't believe that the one time that you need things to go smoothly and it's all going a bit hectic for you, I really hope things get sorted soon for you x

Thanks :) I love my job! I have it easy to be honest, the girl I look after is an angel lol. Everything can be solved by singing, dancing or silly noises lol!

I'm going to see if jobcenter can see me this afternoon, so hopefully we'll get the ball rolling!!


----------



## mummyb1

It's nice when you have such a rewarding job like that, aww bless her she sounds like a right little character if only all children would be so easily pleased.

I hope you manage to get things sorted this afternoon, I will have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Emma11511

hey ladies, can i join?!
i'm Emma, 18, i live in chelmsford and i'm 32+5 with my first!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Heeeey! how are all you Essex mummies doing? :)


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Hi Emma :) How are you?

CharlieKeys im good just very tired these days lol! How about you?!?! xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yep very tired too! Luckily my boys nap at the same time (don't know how long this will last for lol), so I get at least an hour but doesn't make a difference lol.


----------



## Emma11511

hiya :)
yeah i'm alright thankyou, getting fed up with feeling like a house! lol. how are you all doing?


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Ah Emma not long left though :) Your 2 weeks ahead of me so you've got 2 weeks less then me to wait! Are you having your baby at Broomfield? x

Lol Charlie an hours not enough lol! Must be hard having 2 littluns whilst being heavily pregnant but on the plus side I bet it passes the time! A day feels like a year for me lol!!


Are you girls having baby showers? Work is putting one on for me on Tuesday :D I'm excited but nervous for some reason lol!


----------



## Emma11511

ah i know, and to be fair it has gone quick! just hoping the next few weeks do! yeah i am, are you? i'm annoyed they're not doing tours!

and no i'm not having one, more hassle than it's worth for me! lol x


----------



## Mummy_Claire

I am yes :) and I think a tour would scare me more then anything so i'm not too fussed. How does a tour happen on a busy labour ward anyway lol? Have you seen their video on their website? I was very impressed!

I didn't ask for a baby shower, if it was up to me I think I wouldn't bother because I sort of find situations like that embarrassing lol! But I work with a bunch of very nice ladies who are way to excited about me having a baby lol :)


----------



## Emma11511

most places used to do tours so you're not walking into a 'foreign environment' kinda thing.
i was rushed in at 26 weeks and was in a delivery room for a bit. i was high as anything on gas and air, but it was lovely from what i can remember! lol. do you live in chelmsford then?
i would probably enjoy a shower if someone else threw it so i didn't stress lol


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Ek glad you're ok :) I'm jealous you got to try gas and air before labour, if I could try it then I could make my decision on what I want during the birth lol!

I don't live in Chelms, I live in Wickford. Obviously Basildon's nearest but I chose Broomfield instead :thumbup:


----------



## Emma11511

i've had it a couple of times before, years ago i had 'appendix trouble' and had it in the ambulance, i told the paramedic he looked like a frog and started ribbetting at him! never felt so bad it my life! haha.
i loved it though, it's almost like being drunk but without the sicky feeling- for me anyway. i know it makes some people really sick, my mum vomits on one puff!
but it's an instant thing, so it helps straight away, and if you don't like it it goes straight away as well.
ah, broomfield does seem lovely. i worked in the whsmith downstairs, and had my scans there, so i know it pretty well


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Ahh that sounds good then :) Best the NHS have ever given me is paracetomol, even when I had needles in my eye when I was 5 lol! 

I've had all my scans and early M/W appointments at Broomfield too, my midwife is Christine but i've seen someone different every time, they all seem really nice although I wouldn't want to get on any of their bad sides lol!

I thought the scans at Broomfield were brilliant, was much more then I expected although i've only ever seen scans on TV/films before lol! Some random member of the public walked in on my scan though LOL made me laugh :)


----------



## Emma11511

i really like how they have the screens on the ceiling so you can watch while they're doing their checks and not have to wait for them to turn the screen around.

i see the community midwives at my gp, they're based in the hospital. i've never seen the same one twice though!


----------



## Mummy_Claire

As long as the mw's at the birth are nice people then i'm happy :)


----------



## rockys-mumma

Hello ladies :)

I'm an Essex bnb'er! I live local-ish to and will be delivering in Queens hospital! I also had my first LO there.


----------



## mummyb1

Hi ladies :hi:
I haven't posted on here for a while, I hope everyone is doing well 
is anyone else due to give birth at King Georges?


----------



## embo216

Hiya, I was born and bred in Chelmsford, had both my children in st johns so having this one on Broomfield will be all new. I have some bad memories there so not looking forward to it :/


----------



## Emma11511

embo216 said:


> Hiya, I was born and bred in Chelmsford, had both my children in st johns so having this one on Broomfield will be all new. I have some bad memories there so not looking forward to it :/

the new ward and staff seem lovely. and i'll let you know how i get i on :hugs:


----------



## embo216

Emma11511 said:


> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, I was born and bred in Chelmsford, had both my children in st johns so having this one on Broomfield will be all new. I have some bad memories there so not looking forward to it :/
> 
> the new ward and staff seem lovely. and i'll let you know how i get i on :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun :hugs: Im really worried about the parking too, how is it now? Before the refurb it was so bad


----------



## chetnaz

rockys-mumma said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> I'm an Essex bnb'er! I live local-ish to and will be delivering in Queens hospital! I also had my first LO there.

Hi Hun, I'll be delivering my little madam in queens hosp too. When are you due? How did you find queens when you had your first LO? They have such a bad reputation for their maternity ward that it worries me. I had my twins there in 2010 but I can't really rely on that experience as I was watched like a hawk and they were really attentive from the very beginning as I was carrying identical twins and therefore considered very high risk. I don't know how their treatment of me will be with a single baby so I'm a little anxious. 

How's your pregnancy going? What part of Essex are you from?


----------



## Emma11511

embo216 said:


> Emma11511 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> embo216 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, I was born and bred in Chelmsford, had both my children in st johns so having this one on Broomfield will be all new. I have some bad memories there so not looking forward to it :/
> 
> the new ward and staff seem lovely. and i'll let you know how i get i on :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs: Im really worried about the parking too, how is it now? Before the refurb it was so badClick to expand...

it's so much better. when you go to L&D you can get dropped off right at the door. there's a big multi-story car park now. it's a bit expensive, but no more than any other hospital x


----------



## Mummy_Claire

I've just realised I have no idea where emergency L&D is at broomfield! Is it round the corner near oncology??? 

Emma, how is your partners co-worker? I was expecting to hear a mention on the news or something seeing as you're in the area but obviously this happens too often to be reported :(


----------



## Emma11511

do you know where the a&e entrance is? it's the door next to that.
um, he's getting there i think. they stabbed him in the neck! they're all over cctv though so if they're not caught already it won't be long


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Oh I think I know :) There's an entrance to A&E from the 1st floor of the carpark isn't there? When I have my 34 week blood tests I'll make sure I know where it is lol! Don't want to get there and get lost! 

Glad he's recovering, feel really bad for the guy :( I'm sure they'll catch the men if they've got it on CCTV.


----------



## Emma11511

yeah, the big doors for a&e in the car park, just to the right there's the entrance to L&D, you just get buzzed in. it's good cos you can get out of the car right at the door instead of being wheeled round the hospital screaming!

the police know who they're looking for, they're known burglars in chelmsford. i'd be surprised if they haven't been caught yet


----------



## jenny25

Ooo I don't know this bit was here 

Do you mind if I join ? I'm Jen 28 I live in dagenham but originally from Scotland 

I will be delivering at queens hospital 

I also have a 7 year old son too xx


----------



## Mummy_Claire

jenny25 said:


> Ooo I don't know this bit was here
> 
> Do you mind if I join ? I'm Jen 28 I live in dagenham but originally from Scotland
> 
> I will be delivering at queens hospital
> 
> I also have a 7 year old son too xx

Hello :wave: how are you? xxx


----------



## jenny25

I'm good thank you hun how's you ? Xxx


----------



## Linzi_x

Will anyone be delivering at The Rosie Hospital - Cambridge? Or have already delivered? :)


----------



## embo216

Linzi_x said:


> Will anyone be delivering at The Rosie Hospital - Cambridge? Or have already delivered? :)

I didnt deliver there but Ive had a lot of scans and my daughter had a op there, they are an amazing team at addenbrokes and the rosie so you'll be in good hands


----------



## Linzi_x

embo216 said:


> Linzi_x said:
> 
> 
> Will anyone be delivering at The Rosie Hospital - Cambridge? Or have already delivered? :)
> 
> I didnt deliver there but Ive had a lot of scans and my daughter had a op there, they are an amazing team at addenbrokes and the rosie so you'll be in good handsClick to expand...

That's really good to hear :) Thank you!


----------



## embo216

I need your help ladies! I still haven't had my 12 week scan date through so thought I'd give them a ring direct but I don't or can't find the number :( Anyone able to help? 
Its for Broomfield x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Try the antenatal clinic there - the number is 01245 513664 or the ultra sound number is 01245 513065 :)


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Just seen on here that Linzi's had her little girl! Congratulations :) 

I had the same problem Embo, just ring and they'll book you in! Enjoy your scan! xxx


----------



## embo216

CharlieKeys said:


> Try the antenatal clinic there - the number is 01245 513664 or the ultra sound number is 01245 513065 :)

Thank you so much for the numbers:flower: I phoned and my doctors never scanned my details over :dohh: I have another appointment today so will have to hassle them AGAIN!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Drs can be pretty useless sometimes! Good job it wasn't an 'emergency'! lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats Linzi!! :) :)


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, I'm newly pregnant with #2, my name is Beccy, I'm 28 and live in Colchester :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hi: :) :) COngrats :)



I have to make a choice between st Peter's, Maldon or Broomfield, Chelmsford - what would you pick?


----------



## embo216

Bec27 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm newly pregnant with #2, my name is Beccy, I'm 28 and live in Colchester :)

Hi and welcome! Congratulations :flower:


----------



## embo216

CharlieKeys said:


> :hi: :) :) COngrats :)
> 
> 
> 
> I have to make a choice between st Peter's, Maldon or Broomfield, Chelmsford - what would you pick?

I personally given the option would rather go with a birthing centre, do you have a birth plan? Water birth planned or anything? x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Same as my previous two (they were born in watford though) - so midwife unit, no epidural, no episiotomy (unless advised), no c-section unless either of our lives are at risk, no forceps etc unless absolutely necessary, pethidine and g&a as pain relief, maybe a water birth (not too keen though), Birthing ball if available, Continuous monitoring - No, just the normal checks, OH to cut the cord, skin to skin contact with baby, would like to BF, Dad to be with baby at all times if she needs to be taken away ... things like that :)


----------



## embo216

Id book an appointment to have a look round each one hun, also maybe whichever is nearest :lol: Where abouts are you? x


----------



## CharlieKeys

We're sort of in the middle of both lol! South Woodham Ferrers? I think it's 25 mins to StPeters and 35 to Broomfield, we've seen both and OH really wants Broomfield as it has all the shops etc downstairs :dohh: Typical bloke! I want St Peters, but at the same time something is telling me maybe Broomfield would be better :shrug:


----------



## embo216

Oh yea I know SWF well, we love marsh farm there :) Oh and the Asda with Maccy Ds inside :lol: 

I had my 2 both at St johns in Chelmsford but thats all moved to Broomfield now so its all new to me!


----------



## CharlieKeys

hmm McDonald's! Yah we love Marsh farm too ... well the boys do more than me :haha:

Broomfield is like walking into an airport terminal - have you seen it yet? lol


----------



## embo216

No Ive only been to the A&E with Lily one really late night, plus back when it was rubbish like 4 years ago to get blood taken :lol:


----------



## Mummy_Claire

CharlieKeys said:


> Broomfield is like walking into an airport terminal - have you seen it yet? lol


When I had my 28 weeks blood taken a nurse stopped to talk to a cancer patient in the waiting area who obviously was well known in the hospital. Made me smile as they were both referring to the main waiting area as the "departure lounge" lol!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: !! It is like that though! Then they have like Zone A, Zone B etc which also just reminds me of Gatwick!


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Lol yep and when I took the girl I look after there for an appointment we had to sit there and wait for her name to pop up on the screen just like when you wait for your flight to appear at the airport lol!


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Bumping just because  x


----------



## littleone2010

Hi ladies, I live in herts, but very close in cheshunt, having my baby at harlow. Have any of you had babies there previously?? Xx


----------



## MissR

Hiya, i live in waltham cross so not to far from you. Had my LO at harlow last year. Had to have her on labour wars which i wasnt happy about. Wanted birthing suite, much nicer! Have you been on the tour yet? If not, i recomend going to have a look. Midwives there were lovely though... i had quite a few as i was there nearly 3 days lol. Any questions you can pm me if you like xx


----------



## littleone2010

Oooh thanks MISSR!! I m newish to the area so had my first in Whittington in archway, n. London . Thanks for replying, you live just next door to me. Are you from Waltham cross originally? 
How do I go about getting a tour? How Do you know if you will be in birthing suite or labour ward? Last time I had spontneous labour and was in a labour ward I believe but it was all a blur :dohh: sorry for all the questions. The midwives seem lovely there but the consultants- not so much. I've met some really rude ones!!! Xxx


----------



## MissR

Oh really, thats strange.... do you go to toddler groups etc in the area? I originally lived in waltham abbey and then moved around a lot and ended up 2 minutes from there! Ohh so youve moved quite a way away. How long have you been here for?

I got a tour by talking to midwife about it... if i remember right, she gave me a leaflet about it with the time to go... or i think you can ring the hosp and they let you know when the next tour is. You usually get put on birthing suite i think... i only went labour ward because i was induced. And i think if you want an epi you are put on labour ward. I wanted a water birth but never happened :( but as like you, its a blur and didnt even matter where i was at the time!

Yes i met a few rude people there.... like they kind of want to rush through their business with you and move on. But otherwise they was great with me. And i was an absolute hideous wreck whilst in labour and they was so kind to me!! 

Its fine, ask me all you want! Xx


----------



## littleone2010

Thanks Hun. No, I don't really go to any toddler groups. I tried a few round here cheshunt/ goffs oak but didn't really feel too comfortable, I'm a bit shy! I plan to go when this baby comes along if you know any good ones? 
Thanks, I'll ask the midwives next time I'm in. 
Well I'm from Surrey, moved to London to be with dh then we moved here so I've moved around lol. I've been here over a year now. It's not ideal being induced I know, but your little one looks gorgeous!! The things we do for them!!

Thanks for all the info, I'm going to try not to have an Epi but if I demand one they better provide one!! :haha: I'll just play it by ear! I'll probably have more questions for you lol xxxx


----------



## MissR

Tbh ive never been to any round here... me and my sister (she has a LO that is 15 months) are planning to start going to few every week. We also go cheeky monkeys a lot in cheshunt if youve ever been there? Soft play centre. I get what you mean though, i would be quite nervous to go without my sister but i want my LO to start interacting more with others because shes very clingy!! 

Do ask your midwife because i found it really nice to go there and know what to expect. Even though it looked a bit crappy in the labour ward but its not too bad. Ohhh so your from quite far away originally... what made you move down to this area? Do you like it?

I hated being induced but had to be done! How was your first labour? Nervous about this one? Awww thank you, shes a nightmare right now, loves to create mess at every turn lol!

You are brave not wanting an epi but i suppose youve been through it before! They will give you one if you want it... i got one at 1cm cos im a complete baby haha. Feel free to ask anything :) xxx


----------



## meeky81

Hey Ladies!

I'm sara, 34 weeks pregant and I live in romford!

Will be having bubs at Queens and hoping to use the home birthing suite! Have an assessement booked for 36 weeks to see if I'm low risk enough! I had a cone biopsy 2 years ago to remove some abnormal cells from my cervix, so might not be allowed there :O((

Really have my heart set on it! x


----------

